# A POSSIBLE CAUSE OF CANCER:



## RED Matthews (Jan 6, 2015)

SO  THIS IS TO GET OTHERS THINKING THE WAY i DO.  For a long time I have felt that our bodies were absorbing dangerous chemicals that were picked up by food contact with plastic.  Much 0f what we eat and drink is in contact with plastic today.  The potential is obvious to me.  I have kicked this around for a couple years.I recently got a magazine entitled "GLASS INTERNATIONAL"  Dated October 2014, Vol 37, No,9  n that magazine there is an article on this same realization.  Entitled "Communicating the science behind food packaging and health"  BINGO  " It is exactly what I have been grumbling about for a couple years.  It completely agrees with my thinking.   I don't know why our national health wizards didn't put this together and tell us a long time ago.  The concept was obvious to me after having worked with glass and plastic hair cleaning products for Thatcher Glass. Years ago. The article is entitled "Communicating The Science Behind Food Packaging and Health"   This article confirms my long time thoughts on the subject.  Plastic is used for bottles and all kinds of foods we consume.  So we are being poisoned by the lack of paying attention to the facts of death from this practice of packaging! RED Matthews   email <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 6, 2015)

It's been long known-that chemicals in plastics can lead to cancers, birth defects, mutations, sickness.... Also, plastic thrown out into the environment will begin to absorb many chemicals. This usually ends up in water where, over decades, it breaks down into small pieces and releases the chemicals into what is for many our Drinking Water. In the North Pacific Ocean, there is a gyre (spinning current, basically) twice the size of Texas. It's full of plastics going back to at lest the 1940s. Every beach in the world has little plastic pellets. Those also contain chemicals. Those are often ingested by fish and larger pieces by birds. Fish have a high % of chemicals  in their bodies as they live in the water. People eat fish, and through Biological Magnification the toxin level grows. This damages babies unborn and those who ingest such things. From my project:+ 1 lb phytoplankton (basic producer for the ocean's food-chain) for every 6 lbs of plastic in the ocean now.+ 70% sinks.+ 80% from land--carried often by rivers and streams.+ 10% of 200,000,000,000 lbs plastic yearly ends up in Ocean.+54% of 120 endangered marine species seen eating/trapped in plastic.+ Less than 5% of plastic is recycled Globally.+ 46,000 pieces of plastic per square mile of Ocean.+ 450 years to decay into microparticles and residues.+ Photodegradation (Breakdown from light)--toxicity increases.+ Biomagnification--leads top-predators like we to have highest levels.+ 40% pesticides.+ 50% neurotoxins (Causes brain damage.) + 80% carcinogens (Causes Cancer.)


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2015)

> + Less than 5% of plastic is recycled Globally.


and when it is recycled it doesn't or can't be again. I don't know of anywhere that recycles those lovely plastic patio sets, tote bins etc. []Sorry, I digress.How about baby products like teething rings or synthetic latex bottle nipples.That can't be very good for the baby.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2015)

This is a thought provoking topic that could become very interesting. I've had a lot of thoughts about plastics (pro and con) for many years and just touched the surface with my comments.
It was noticed that this is in a"Unanswered Questions" though. I'm going to move this to general chat where it may get a little more noticed. 
I hope you don't mind Red.


----------



## glass man (Jan 10, 2015)

Great time you bought this up RED! NINA was a the GRO. Store the other day [Kroger's I think..will ask later]She over heard two employees talking about milk starting to be sold in glass milk  containers again and even though the price was much higher they were selling real fast!NINA told them she had over heard them and asked about it.One person said the milk didn't expire no where as near as fast as the milk in plastic..in fact as much as two weeks or more! WOW MAYBE A STEP BACK IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION!! JAMIE


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 15, 2015)

Hopefully getting back to basics with glass and stoneware containers makes a comeback! Sometime soon I hope to make a crock of fermented pickles, as they are way tastier than the vinegar pickles and great for the gut too.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 24, 2015)

I am pleased to see these responses.  I hate it when lunch meat and sliced cheese is kept separate with sheets of plastic.  The consumption of the absorbed chemicals will kill a lot of people before we get into the facts. about the facts of the danger.  It will take a lot of belly aching before the subject gets resolved.  RED M.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2015)

I know of one dairy farm that was selling in glass but the deposit is $1.50. Later I see them for $10 at flea markets. I returned mine.I think they loose a lot of bottles that way though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 24, 2015)

Put a date across the front with the year they're made-- Voila! Not sold as an antique to those with a brain. "Property of Spirit Bear Dairies, Inc. / Made in 2015. / Do not sell." []


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 24, 2015)

Now there are 2 Congressmen asking the EPA for a full review of the materials used in artificial/astro turf.  These fields are increasing in popularity, and also in controversy.  A very interesting subject, as some of the components used in the manufacture of the field are not permitted in landfills (notably the tires used to provide the "rubber crumb" used as infill).  A number of schools in my area have installed these, and others are wanting to.  The fur is flying left and right.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 29, 2015)

I buy may milk in glass qts I pay 3.78 when I retune the bottle I get 2.00 bucks back ! now that's a good deal. all may beer and win comes in glass.


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2015)

You can't help but WIN with beer in glasses!! {SORRY SUNRUNNER I KNEW WHAT YOU MEAN..] NINA told me they said butter milk in glass with last two months longer then the butter milk in plastic!! I wish a lot of things would go back to the past..no anti-biotics in animals..always grass fed cows...pigs that are able to run around more freely etc. Fish grown here in the USA.Here in the SOUTH it would be no problem to raise great cat fish...of course I catch them when I can..we have so many problems with pet food and animal food sent here from CHINA!!JAMIE


----------



## sunrunner (May 21, 2015)

we buy as much as we can put up in glass, cardboard , pottery. the only reason plastic is so popular is that it's lite .and saves the distributer money on shipping.


----------



## AntiqueBaby (May 29, 2015)

There is a reason why a beverage from a bottle tastes slightly different - meaning - better.  I can even taste the difference with water.   As for Cancer, not to change the subject, but google - "Killing cancer" by Vice TV.   The hope is there.  Very inspiring.


----------

